# NISMO CAI question



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

how come the nismo CAI for 02+ wont fit the 01?


----------



## hobbesdbom (Mar 3, 2005)

WOW! cause it is different, thats why its made for 02 + not -


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

duh its different!!!...im just curious b/c on some cars you can custom fit stuff...duh...i dont know much about the se-r/specv...i dont know what the clearance or whatever is in the area the intake goes through...


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

Does the 02-04 Nismo CAI fit on my 05 Spec? Will I have to get the 2nd Gen?
How whould it fit?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes it will fit on your 05 Spec V.

it will only fit QR25 engines, not SR20s or QG18DEs.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> duh its different!!!...im just curious b/c on some cars you can custom fit stuff...duh...i dont know much about the se-r/specv...i dont know what the clearance or whatever is in the area the intake goes through...


The 00-01 came with the SR20DE engine in the SE, 02 and up they changed over to the QR25DE for the SE-R's and Spec-V's. That's why they are different, two different engines. Shouldn't be hard to find a CAI for your engine, and better than the Nismo. Probably cheaper too.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

05SpecVicious said:


> Does the 02-04 Nismo CAI fit on my 05 Spec? Will I have to get the 2nd Gen?
> How whould it fit?


Here is a link to a site that shows both gen 1 & gen 2 http://www.leeparts.com/ser.html . It looks like they did some integration with the MAF. If you have an '05, the cost is the same. I went with the gen 2, and it is on its way.


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

CAI on any NA application is a waste of money.


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

So the gen2 is the CAI for the 05 spec-v?


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

nismo78 said:


> So the gen2 is the CAI for the 05 spec-v?


That is what all the research I have done has told me, and I hope so, cause that is what I ordered...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NIUPonyBoy said:


> CAI on any NA application is a waste of money.


then what mods are not a waste of money on a N/A car?
3.2 HP and 2.3 LB TQ are pretty good #'s for $200

The Stromung exhaust (close to 600) put up these #s 2.7 hp and 6.2 lb tq.


A worthy mod in my eyes.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The CAI will not fit on a SE due to the MAF IIRC
The Gen I NISMO fits the 02-03
The Gen II NISMO fits the 04+
The person who claimed a CAI is useless on a N/A application is smoking crack. What is and isn't worth the money is a personal call. A lot of people told me that 8 WHP from NISMO cams are not worth the money, but I found the top end I gained well worth the expense.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not only the MAF is different but the positioning of the throttle body.


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

$200 for two horses is not very money savy. I wouldn't waste my money.

But freeing up your exhaust is a good start, just not an annoying fart cannon.

John


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NIUPonyBoy said:


> CAI on any NA application is a waste of money.



Why is that? please share....


----------



## crunchie (Apr 29, 2005)

NIUPonyBoy said:


> $200 for two horses is not very money savy. I wouldn't waste my money.
> 
> But freeing up your exhaust is a good start, just not an annoying fart cannon.
> 
> John


Freeing up your exhaust but choking the intake doesn't get you far. While mod gains are by no means "arithmetic", one can and often does impact the other. 

A blanket statement against CAI mods is unwarranted and baseless. Just because you don't see it as a worthwhile to spend your hard earned $200 (and that's fine) doesn't make the mod "a waste of money".


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

"opening up" your intake to have more air in an NA intake flow into a small and stock TB is a waste. All the air is flowing into the same apature it did before, the volumn dosen't change. It's simple physics. Even when you upgrade the larger the TB granted you will see more power, but still the greater amount of air since it is not 'forced' will not equal out to too many for the kind of money you will drop. With any type of forced induction the great air volumn can be utilized since the air is being compressed already by the blower. Hence when the app is NA and not compressing or forcing the air as you would with a super or turbo charger the greater volumn is not really used. Yes I will agree you gain a few wheel hp, bit not many, and IMHO not enough to justify dropping the coin.

Another thing to remember is if you get a chrome or any type of metal tubes you will not get any gains because they will start to heat up in the engine bay. So you have the 'dress up' factor but no power gains. So if you want any real time power gains you need a plastic set up.

I have wasted my money on a CAI and TB on NA apps before and netted a whopping 4 rwhp on my old GT(this was my latest stang), and that bounced up to 9rwhp when I added the larger TB. But this was almost $500 later, and 9rwhp dosen't equal $500 to me. So a waste. That same combo when I upgraded the intake I finally saw something worthwhile but that was several hundred more dollars.

On this same old GT I ditced the whole NA set up and went with a roots style SC. I had to my modified stock airbox and such for it at first, when I had it tuned and ran it for a while I decided I would try to modifiy my old CAI as it was just siting in my garage. With that when I dyno'ed it I had gain nearly 30rwhp. With no other changes than messing with the A/F while it was on the dyno to make sure I didn't get any detonation.

John


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Quite a few people also upgrade to a CAI for sound. I can only imagine the Stang sounded badass with a CAI.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

Zac said:


> Quite a few people also upgrade to a CAI for sound. I can only imagine the Stang sounded badass with a CAI.


That's one of the main reasons i'm looking to get a CAI . I can already hear the air coming in with the stock setup. With an CAI it will be insane. I also hope that it will increase trottle response, and it will look cool.That's all I really want out of a CAI. If you want power SC, TC or Nitrous :asleep:


----------

